# Winter Macks



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Had some fun yesterday on the doggies and also a legal spanish, not big fish, but still great fun and even better eating. Doesn't really get any better than that.
Was not even cold; i was in shorts and shirt.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Here we go... Classic Carnster, for a second there I thought you were doing a bit of macrame.

Keep them coming Chris

Cheers Greg


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Unseasonal conditions but who's complaining hey!
Jewies should be nice and fat with all the mullet in the gutters. Have you caught any yet this winter?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

efc said:


> Unseasonal conditions but who's complaining hey!
> Jewies should be nice and fat with all the mullet in the gutters. Have you caught any yet this winter?


Yeah plenty of mullet for sure, i will chase the Jew when the mackeral and hoo are done and dusted.
Mack fever consumes me atm.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

krustayshen said:


> Here we go... Classic Carnster, for a second there I thought you were doing a bit of macrame.
> 
> Keep them coming Chris
> 
> Cheers Greg


They were coming in green and playing up at the yak big time.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Couldn't stop laughing at the mayhem carnster, really enjoyed that vid!!!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

bertros said:


> Loved the vids too, but scoffing about being in shorts and a tshirt when it's so bloody cold down here is not nice. Well done mate.


It was a bit colder here this morning for sure. I don't really feel the cold once i start paddling hard. Thanks Mate.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Couldn't stop laughing at the mayhem carnster, really enjoyed that vid!!!


I really enjoyed every moment as well, thanks.


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

Yeah mate that was a great little vid. Thanks and Well done!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Well done Chris, great to see your having so much fun, love the chaos! I got a nice Spaniard today at Fido's went 1.2 meter, great arvo out there, water is definitely getting cooler but good to see their still around. I have photos and vid as well just uploading to Youtube at the moment and will post in trip reports tomorrow!
Cheers Justin


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Godzilla said:


> Well done Chris, great to see your having so much fun, love the chaos! I got a nice Spaniard today at Fido's went 1.2 meter, great arvo out there, water is definitely getting cooler but good to see their still around. I have photos and vid as well just uploading to Youtube at the moment and will post in trip reports tomorrow!
> Cheers Justin


Congrats Justin nice fish.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

systemtester said:


> Yeah mate that was a great little vid. Thanks and Well done!


Thanks mate.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> good work man. I am on the bench at the moment. Shoulder/back/fitness.Puss Bus wobbly.


Thanks SC, good stuff on the gym mate, almost finished marking my 100 Maths assignments, big load off my shoulder, 30 more coming today after work. :? .


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice video!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice carnster. Shorts n t shirts..brrrr.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Yep - TWC'sTAB !!!


----------

